# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  गर्भावस्था की पुष्टि के लिए करा सकते हैं रक्त जांच

## xman

*गर्भावस्था की पुष्टि के लिए 15-20 दिनों के बाद करायें ब्*लड टेस्*ट।**प्रेग्*नेंसी टेस्*ट किट में परिणाम निगेटिव है तो करा सकते हैं यह जांच।**एक्*टोपिक प्रेग्*नेंसी का पता लगाने के लिए ब्*लड टेस्*ट किया जाता है। 
**ब्*लड टेस्*ट मूत्र परीक्षण की तुलना में होता है अधिक विश्वसनीय।*

----------


## xman

यह जांच के लिए कि आप गर्भवती है या नहीं *प्रेग्नेंनसी टेस्ट* काफी मदद करता है। यह टेस्ट आप दो प्रकार से कर सकती हैं मूत्र परीक्षण से या रक्त परीक्षण से। दोनों ही टेस्ट प्रेग्नेंसी चैक करने के लिए किए जाते है। लेकिन गर्भावस्था के लिए रक्त परीक्षण से महिला के शरीर में एचसीजी हार्मोन की उपस्थिति का पता लगाने के साथ-साथ एचसीजी हार्मोन की वर्तमान राशि के बारें में भी पता चलता है।

----------


## xman

यह मूत्र परीक्षण की तुलना में अधिक विश्वसनीय होता है, जबकि दोनों का ही उपयोग हार्मोन को मापने के लिए किए जाते है, लेकिन इसका प्रयोग गर्भाधान के पहले 4 सप्ताह के दौरान पता लगाने के लिए नहीं कर सकते हैं। आइए हम आपको बताते हैं कि गर्भावस्था के दौरान रक्त की जांच करवानी चाहिए या नही।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*गर्भावस्था के दौरान रक्त जांच**1.* गर्भावस्था का पता लगाने के लिए रक्त परीक्षण गर्भाधान के बाद लगभग 15 से 20 दिनों के बाद किया जाता है। यह रक्त में *एचसीजी हार्मोन* की एकाग्रता का निर्धारण करते हैं। यह जानकारी आपकी डॉक्टर के लिए बहुत उपयोगी है, क्योंकि यह समस्याओं में से कुछ को ट्रैक करने के लिए मदद करती है।

----------


## xman

*2.* यदि आपमें गर्भावस्था के लक्षण जैसे म*ासिक धर्म में देरी, पैल्विक दर्द, स्तन कोमलता, उल्टी आदि है तो रक्त परीक्षण से यह पुष्टि होती है कि सही में गर्भावस्था है या अस्थानिक गर्भावस्था जैसी स्थिति तो नही है।
*3.* अगर रक्त परीक्षण प्रारंभिक दिनों में किया जाता है तो इससे एचसीजी का पता नहीं लगाया जा सकता। गर्भावस्था रक्त परीक्षण को सकारात्मक दिखने के लिए गर्भाधान के बाद कम से कम 7 दिन लगते हैं, लेकिन कुछ मामलों में महिलाओं में एचसीजी के उत्पादन में देरी हो जाती हैं। जबकि, ज्यादातर मामलों में मासिक धर्म के न होने पर, अगर महिला गर्भवती है, तो परीक्षण सकारात्मक रिपोर्ट आती है ।

----------


## xman

*4.* सामान्य गर्भावस्था में एचसीजी के विशिष्ट स्तर का अधिक समय तक पता चलता है। गर्भवती महिला में एचसीजी का स्तर पहली तिमाही के माध्यम से सही से बढ़ता है। पहली तिमाही के दौरान, एक औरत के लिए यह परीक्षण बार-बार किया जाता है जिससे इसके वृद्धि के स्तर को जाना जा सकें। एचसीजी के स्तर में बहुत कम वृद्धि गर्भावस्था के लिए एक बुरा संकेत माना जाता है।
*5.* मूत्र परिक्षण जो घर में किया जाता है अगर सही तरीकें से किया जाए तो गर्भावस्था परीक्षण की सटीकता 97% हो सकती है। लेकिन रक्त गर्भावस्था परीक्षण के परिणाम अधिक सटीक और असरकारी होते है, क्योंकि यह विभिन्न विधि, तकनीक, और प्रयोगशाला उपकरणों के द्धारा किया जाता है।

----------


## xman

*6.**गर्भावस्था* परीक्षण अगर बहुत जल्दी किया जाए तो कई बार परिक्षण गलत हो जाते है, कुछ अन्य कारणों से जो बहुत अधिक अस्पष्ट हैं। यह तब होता है जब कुछ महिलाओं में गर्भावस्था के सभी लक्षण दिखने के बाद भी एचसीजी का पर्याप्त उत्पादन नहीं होता है।

*7.* कई बार, यह बहुत बुरा लगता है जब एक बड़े से पेट के साथ एक स्त्री को पता लगता है कि उस का परीक्षण करने पर परिणाम नकारात्मक आया है। वैसे यह बहुत कम मामलों में होता है। यदि आप गर्भावस्था के लिए रक्त परीक्षण बहुत जल्दी नही करतीं तो आप अच्छे परिणाम की उम्मीद कर सकती हैं।

----------

